# OCCT not working



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2018)

Sup People.


I have been using OCCT for a while but a few months ago i tried to run it but it didn't work, i tried different Versions but all of them failed giving me always the same error:







I have thought that maybe it could be something wrong with the Overclock so i set the Machine at default settings but nothing, same error.


Any idea what could be causing this issue?

Thanks


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 14, 2018)

I blame Windows 10 updates. Maybe you want to try rolling back something.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I blame Windows 10 updates. Maybe you want to try rolling back something.



That would be odd because it happened with Windows 10 version 1709 and now 1809, i don't remember exactly when it stopped working.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 14, 2018)

Mine's working. 4.5.1

I don't really have any ideas for you at this point...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Mine's working. 4.5.1
> 
> I don't really have any ideas for you at this point...
> 
> View attachment 108648




Lucky you

If i am not mistaken it happened after i installed the 8086K, could it be possible?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 14, 2018)

That'd be pretty weird, I don't recall OCCT storing any kind of system configuration after you close it, that would be able to cause a conflict.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I blame Windows 10 updates.
> Mine's working. 4.5.1


Then how could it be Windows Updates? 


Knoxx29 said:


> That would be odd because it happened with Windows 10 version 1709 and now 1809


Right. And if Windows Updates, it would be happening to 1000s of users. Sadly, it seems the OCCT forum is having problems at the moment so cannot check there. 

You say this has been going on for months. How certain are you this started happening immediately after installing the 8086K? 

When you tried different versions, did you completely uninstall the old first?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> You say this has been going on for months. How certain are you this started happening immediately after installing the 8086K?
> 
> When you tried different versions, did you completely uninstall the old first?



Sorry for the late reply.

I am 95% sure that it happened after installing the 8086K, when i had the 8700K it worked fine, every time i tried a different version i used RevoUninPro to uninstall it.


Update: As you mentioned to completely uninstall the old version first and i have thought that RevoUninPro does/did that i was wrong.


I went to local Disk C: and did a search for OCCT to see if there were some files left and yes there were so i deleted them restarted the PC and install OCCT.







Now it is working


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 15, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now it is working


Great! FTR, I never use Revo because it just is not reliable, or needed. I always use a program's own uninstaller or go through Control Panel, Programs and Features and select Uninstall. If upgrading problems like you experienced occur, I do exactly what you did and manually look for remaining or orphaned files and folders and if any, I manually delete them.

Sometimes a "cold" reboot is needed. By “cold”, I mean shut down the computer and flip the master power switch on the back of the power supply (if your supply has one) to off or unplug the power supply from the wall for about 15 seconds. Then turn on or reconnect power and boot up and see what happens. By totally removing power, you disable the +5Vsb standby voltage all ATX Form Factor power supplies are required to supply whenever the power supply is plugged into the wall and (if applicable) the master power switch is set to on. This standby voltage is distributed throughout several points on the motherboard, including RAM for faster boots and USB ports to keep alive several features, including “wake on keyboard” and “wake on mouse”. A cold reboot ensures any device settings that may be held by the standby voltage are released.

Anyway, I am glad you got it sorted out and thanks for posting your reply.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Anyway, I am glad you got it sorted out and thanks for posting your reply.







Thanks to you i sorted it out, maybe i would still be banging my head against the wall.

Would you mind to check this for me: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-is-this.248551/post-3923054


----------

